
Why I'm not fan of UUIDs in databases - fanf2
https://www.depesz.com/2020/02/19/why-im-not-fan-of-uuid-datatype/
======
smt88
This is poor analysis.

First, everything is a tradeoff. This article doesn't mention why they'd want
to use UUIDs, so the conclusion is meaningless.

Second, the drawbacks listed are not valid if the database is designed
correctly. No, you can't sort by UUID, but you don't need to. You can add a
"created_at" column for that.

There are much better analyses of UUID tradeoffs elsewhere.

